# Can you drive yourself home from the hospital?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

This may seem like a crazy question but can you? Is it an actual rule that you can't or just a they don't like you to kinda thing? I know I was driving 90 miles each way to the Dr within 5 days of my c/s because no one told me not to and i'd never heard of any restrictions.

editing to put in why i'm asking: Chances are I will be the one to drive myself to the hospital because I was worried about something (high risk) and if I ended up having to deliver that trip there would be no way to get my car back as I don't know anyone else who can drive a stick and I live an hour from the hospital so its not like I can just jump on a bus quickly or have it towed home and if heaven forbid baby needs time in the NICU I will be driving within 12 hours of discharge anyway to go back to the hospital.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

We had a nurse follow us to the car to make sure we had a car seat. I would imagine that they would like for you to have a ride.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Um, I think it just a recommendation.

Once you are discharged or check out AMA from a hospital, they can't MAKE you do or not do anything. You are a free person, and I don't think there are motor vehicle laws about driving postpartum (please someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Not that I'm recommending driving immediately postpartum...I'm sure it depends on the situation, I personally didn't feel like it for a few days....but just because one goes to a hospital does not mean one must do everything suggested by people in the hospital!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I had vaginal births, not c-sec, but my CNM said that I could drive as soon as I wanted to. She said that she figured I knew my body, my energy level, and my limitations and that I would use my brain. Now, after major abdominal surgery, it could really be a medical issue. If you're not healed completely and got hit in the abdomen with a steering wheel or even an air bag, there could be major issues with your belly. I think that that is the main concern after a c-section.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

They told me not to drive for 5 days after a vaginal birth, but I think it's because they worry about you passing out from blood loss or something. I didn't have any hemorraging, and my iron levels were awesome (really good for a woman who had NOT just given birth), so I wasn't worried about myself passing out, but I did have other people drive me, just for grins. I had to go back and forth to the NICU, so some friends from church would drive me there, and my DH (who worked nearby) would take me home.


----------

